# Beastie in Super Smash Brothers



## Seek+ (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey, everyone!

My brother and I are pretty big fans of BSD, and we like to make 3D art in our spare time using the open source program Blender. Some clever people have been reverse engineering the 3D model files designed by Namco in the latest Super Smash Brothers for the Wii U over the past year, and now it's very possible to inject your own 3D models into the game over stages and characters!

In any case, I started a small side project today to sculpt Beastie over Mario, and I figured you guys would get a kick out of it.












And here's a WIP shot to sort of show the process in Blender:






I've just about finished his head, and I plan on replacing the body next with his green shoes and lack of overalls during my next day off.

I'll keep it updated here. Thanks for reading!


----------



## robroy (Jun 4, 2018)

Seek+, it's really impressive that you understand that software enough to do this.  'looks very complex.

And if I were an inflatable, disembodied cow udder at a UFO crash site in the mountains, I'd hide behind that fireball to keep from being slapped by Beastie too!  Or perhaps Beastie's trying to extinguish the fire, to reap a tall, refreshing glass of milk?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 4, 2018)

Sorry to be that guy but just a word of warning that Beastie is a copyrighted work by Kirk McKusick. Kirk is a cool dude about this but just be careful on its usage.


> Individuals may use the daemon for their personal use within the bounds of good taste (an example of bad taste was a picture of the BSD daemon blowtorching a Solaris logo). When reasonably possible, I would like the text ``BSD Daemon Copyright 1988 by Marshall Kirk McKusick. All Rights Reserved.'' to be included.  This text need not be etched into the figure or garishly displayed when using the daemon as say an Icon in a web frame.


----------



## Seek+ (Jun 4, 2018)

robroy: Hahaha yes, I agree, Kirby is a pretty terrifying sight to behold. And thank you, I appreciate it! I guess I can't speak much for the learning curve for Blender, I learned it when I was pretty young, so I can't say for sure how much of my struggle was my adolescent brain or the actual process itself. I hear they're making the UI a lot more accessible in the next version! I myself am really impressed by the people who reverse engineered Nintendo's tools to work with the program in the first place. I've written plugins for Blender and Maya before, but I can only imagine how difficult it is to start with nothing from a strange encrypted model format and work backwards!

drhowarddrfine: Yes, of course, thank you for the reminder! I was thinking this was just going to be a personal project that I would show here since some people might find it amusing. I still play this game from time to time with some of my old college friends, and I mostly started it for them, but if I do decide it's worth putting up for public download for others to use, I'll definitely get his permission first!

Speaking of copyright, the community surrounding these tools is pretty questionable already. With the possibility to put any character into the game, there are a lot of people who want to put in all kinds of character cross-overs from other franchises, but they don't have the skills necessary to do it themselves. Because of this, there are some people charging money to rip the 3D character data from other titles and matching them to the skeletons of the characters in this game. Imagine that, stealing content and cramming it somewhere else for profit. What a time to be alive.


----------



## Seek+ (Jun 5, 2018)

Sculpted the body today and made some adjustments to the face:





















Still have to replace those shoes, but I actually kinda like the gloves, so I'm a bit torn on replacing those with his regular hands.


----------

